# Shark Good News



## JHS (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got off the phone with Jeff (shark)and he is back home.
He is pretty soar,but can move around some and is glad to be there.He said it would be a few days before he
will be back on the forum.
john


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 23, 2015)

That's good to hear. Thanks for letting us know, John.

Dave


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad to hear he's well enough to go home.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 23, 2015)

very good !! glad to hear he is doing well, at least he can eat real food at home


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2015)

That is great news. I never could rest good in a hospital unless they had me doped up. You know they have him on a strict diet. I would still grab a burger on the way home if it was me.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 24, 2015)

That's great! 8)


----------



## Shark (Jan 26, 2015)

I am home, and doing pretty good. There are still a few things to deal with that will take time. Gaining some strength back will the biggest one. Even using a computer seems like exhausting work, but being on my feet and moving seems to be a big help.There was some problems that are all but taken care of now, kidneys are working again at about 95%, better than expected this early on, bowls are back working at around 50% and that is about twice what was expected by today. They needed to be working at 40% to keep from going back into the hospital today. (Yes, the doctors were planning on putting me back in today to check on the bowl function) otherwise, I feel good, I just just have to take it in short steps and deeps breaths. The next doctors visit is scheduled fro Feb. 4 if all goes well.

Thanks for all the well wishes and support from each and everyone.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Jeff 
Feels good to be back home? Great to hear everything went as well as it has. You got a long road to go, hopefully you'll make a full recovery.
They were sayin that you got some nasty scars! Don't tell people the truth! Ya gotta come up with a good story like, two guys with knives tried to rob me. Put em both in the hospital but, got cut alittle.....or something like that! 
Best wishes!
artart47


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2015)

GL Shark - hope you mend properly mate.

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Jan 27, 2015)

good to hear your doing well !! slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## JHS (May 22, 2015)

I spoke with Jeff's wife at 3opm today.She told me he was out of surgery.There were some complicatios.When they were done Jeff could hardly breath.They were putting him on oxygen theropy.that's what I know so far.when Janie calls back,I will post again.
john


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2015)

JHS said:


> I spoke with Jeff's wife at 3opm today.She told me he was out of surgery.There were some complicatios.When they were done Jeff could hardly breath.They were putting him on oxygen theropy.that's what I know so far.when Janie calls back,I will post again.
> john



That dosn't sound good, hope he is ok.


----------



## JHS (May 23, 2015)

Janie said shark is still in icu.They put him in a chair this morning at 4:am,at 7:am he got cold and got back in bed.His speech is slured and Janie is hoping that it is just the meds he is on,but thinks he may have had a stroke.I will let you know more when i hear more.
john


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 23, 2015)

JHS said:


> Janie said shark is still in icu.They put him in a chair this morning at 4:am,at 7:am he got cold and got back in bed.His speech is slured and Janie is hoping that it is just the meds he is on,but thinks he may have had a stroke.I will let you know more when i hear more.
> john



Hope this turns out for the best.


----------



## JHS (May 23, 2015)

Turns out that it was the oxygen tube had irritated his throat.He is on his way home.
john


----------



## Shark (May 26, 2015)

Well I am home again. Seems the oxygen tube irritated my throat pretty bad, my voice still fades in and out at times. Two small blood clots stuck in my vocal cords were almost as bad to deal with. They had to make an incision longer and deeper than the first one, and still is pretty numb from pushing the nerves around, at least the pain is minimal. I go back Friday to have the staples removed and will know more then.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 26, 2015)

Shark said:


> Well I am home again. Seems the oxygen tube irritated my throat pretty bad, my voice still fades in and out at times. Two small blood clots stuck in my vocal cords were almost as bad to deal with. They had to make an incision longer and deeper than the first one, and still is pretty numb from pushing the nerves around, at least the pain is minimal. I go back Friday to have the staples removed and will know more then.



Keep your spirits up.


----------

